# xorg on an Asus 1005P (GMA 3150)



## marco_r (Jul 17, 2010)

Greetings,

I'm trying to properly configure Xorg to run on an Asus 1005P netbook, equipped with a GMA 3150  gpu.
Is the card supported by the current xorg-video-intel ? The driver seems to identify the card just fine, but will simply show a blank screen (the log is in the attached file).

I tried to use the vesa driver, but then I'm unable to get any resolution other than 800x600. I tried also to recompile the kernel with the options 


```
options         VESA
options         SC_PIXEL_MODE
```

enabled, but vidcontrol still won't show any resolution above 800x600 (the display is capable of 1280x600).

To recap, has anybody been able to make the GMA 3150 work, either with the intel or the vesa driver ?
thanks in advance


----------



## marco_r (Jul 17, 2010)

*found solution*

Meh, as soon as I took the time to post the question I found a solution . The card will work fine with xf86-video-intel29, but the IGNORE line in the Makefile must be commented out.


----------



## evan (Aug 26, 2010)

PS>> for anyone landing here, it appears that intel29 breaks under 8.0-RELEASE, 8.1-RELEASE (or higher, i presume) is required. it works for pineview, minus the dri stuff.


----------



## madmaze (Dec 11, 2010)

So how can i get the drivers to work? I have exactly the same Intel GMA 3150 and get the same error. 

At the moment my screen completely shuts off(thinks the computer turned off) as soon as it tries to load the GUI.

any ideas or tips?


----------



## madmaze (Dec 11, 2010)

Actually, when I try to "make install" 
I get:

```
===>  xf86-video-intel29-2.9.1 conflicts with installed package(s):
      xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_3

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1
```

and I cannot deinstall the 2.7.1 since Xorg depends on this.
How shall I proceed?


----------



## adamk (Dec 11, 2010)

Just because Xorg says it depends on the 2.7.1 driver doesn't mean you can't deinstall it.  Deinstall it anyway, and then install the intel29 version.  Once done, run 'pkgdb' to update the package database so that Xorg now depends on the intel29 version.

Adam


----------



## madmaze (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks, 
It seems to work now, atleast i get a picture.
But not i just get a blank login screen:





(sorry for the bad shot, prtsc doesnt work)


Im thinking gdm may need to know about the users, but im not sure.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2010)

madmaze said:
			
		

> Thanks,
> It seems to work now, atleast i get a picture.
> But not i just get a blank login screen:



Mount /proc: http://www.freebsd.org//gnome/docs/faq2.html#procfs (#30).


----------



## madmaze (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks I just disabled the user list like so:

```
sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list true
```


----------

